# monolith capacitors



## ritehere (Sep 26, 2012)

Is there a market for the ceramic monoliths from computer boards? If so what are they going for?


----------



## etack (Sep 26, 2012)

I'v had 650 grams of new ones up for a while and no one wants them so I say not much.

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=58&t=15491

Eric


----------



## ritehere (Sep 26, 2012)

thanks etack,
Have you tried processing them yourself?


----------



## etack (Sep 26, 2012)

no I have no way of melting Pd

or selling it

Eric


----------



## acpeacemaker (Sep 26, 2012)

I wouldn't say there isn't a market for them. When I posted my 200 lbs in the for sale section I had several replies. My only real problems was either shipping or the waiting time. But, that was easily understood. Keep in mind with stuff like this the recoverer/refiner might not exactly know what price to throw at you until they can do some testing. 

Not all mono caps are equal. I think it has been said pre-nineties and older are better. So, record and organization is a big plus.

Also, on a non harsh note double posting is frowned upon.

Take care,
Andrew


----------

